# BC Rich 7 String Poll (This time without screwed up poll!)



## 7deadlysins666 (May 2, 2009)

*(Please Read whole post before voting!)*

A year or so ago, I was told by the email address [email protected] (their contact) that there would be a 7 string import model released in 2009. Its quite a bit into 2009, and no dice. So my goal is to have a poll to see what options people would like the most. 

Note: The poll is setup so you can select multiple options So
*please only select One body shape, One color, One headstock etc.*. 

More shape options Below! If you would like the Mockingbird, Stealth, Wave, or Ignitor body shape vote for everything else on the poll you want and Post with your body shape vote. I will tally them up in this thread (shown below).

Update 1:
I think we should keep with the basic shapes atleast at first...and hopefully they will sell Really good after they realise "wow, when we listen to what customers Want....they actually buy our guitars" Then we get to the really badass stuff like Ironbirds and Ignitors. 
With the Ignitor, Ironbird and Stealth, until they see that there Is a market for 7 string guitars from them, I think they're out of the question. Accept for the Chuck Schuldiner tribute, the Ignitor and Stealth are custom shop shapes Only, and because of no demand for it the Ironbird was CS only for atleast a year. So I think we should stick with their standard shapes for now.

*Update 2: 
Adding 2 Shapes, If you want one of these shapes Don't choose a body shape in the poll, choose other options then post your shape vote...I will try my best to keep up with them and tally them up *

*Mockingbird* - 1

*Wave* - 0

*Stealth*- 9

*Ignitor*- 3

*Update 3*: (5/5/09)
Stealth shape added. 
Ignitor shape added!! 

I just recieved a few emails from Rock Clouser (of BC Rich):


Rock Clouser said:


> Wow Chris! Thank you so much for sending this. I am working on a couple now and this information will be very helpful. Oh please add the Stealth shape to the options and see how it does. Please keep me posted if the results change drastically on any feature and let me know the colors that would be prefered. I look forward to seeing the ongoing results. How long do you typically run these surveys? Again, I REALLY appreciate this.
> Best regards, Rock



and I also asked him about the Ignitor: 


Rock Clouser said:


> Well you can put the Ignitor shape up there, but at the moment the chances are very low that we would ever do an Ignitor. However if the results are overwhelming you never know. Anything is possible. Thanks for your help with this.



Here's his first reply, to my first email which was asking about the 2009 7 strings that never happened:


Rock Clouser said:


> It is still in the works. I do know that it will not be until 2010 and we are considering a couple models. What would you like to see?



I have added the *Stealth* to the poll, like the Mockingbird and the Wave shapes, if you would prefer a Stealth don't select a body shape, choose all the other options and then just post with your shape vote and I will tally them up in this post. 

*Update 4*:
I have emailed Rock asking about what pickup choices are possible. Once I hear back from him, I will open a new poll with Finish and Pickup options. I won't open this poll up today...it will probably be a week from now so I can make sure everyone's cool with their votes in this thread. 

*Update 5*
No word from Rock about pickup choices yet.... what would everyone think about a Kaher trem? Post with your opinions since I can't add poll options. They have Kahler's on the Kerry King guitars, so I don't see it being a problem. On the other hand, it could run the prices up but even their expensive imports are reasonable. I mean that Deluxe V pictured below (both with the reversed and beast headstock) are aroyund $750 new, thats Neckthru mahogany body, maple neck, ebony fretboard(I think), full abalone binding, EMGs and Original Floyd Rose for that price. So even an "expensive" 7 string with Kahler would probaby end up in that range. 

Maybe an idea is do a Middle priced one, and then a more expensive one? 

I will be updating this original post everytime I get an update, so keep checking back! 

Also...Pics for reference!
*BODY SHAPES:*
Warlock









Bich








Virgin








V








Mockingbird








Wave




Stealth








Ignitor





*HEADSTOCKS:*
Inline




Reversed Inline




Widow




Beast




Traditional





Neckthru




Bolt On


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 2, 2009)

virgin all the way... ash with a floyd and widow headstock. 

EDIT: forgot to vote on the construction. go neckthru.


----------



## MFB (May 2, 2009)

Why all the traditional models? Push for something different like a Stealth-7 or an Ignitor 7 (ala Steve Symth...minus the tone holes), maybe a Mockingbird 7 without those god-awful cloud inlays. The Warlock is too childish and is pointy for the sake of being pointy. Their V looks like the most uncomfortable thing to have sit in your lap; same can be said for the Bich and the Virgin looks like it would only be comfortable on your lap but too small while standing.

My vote : Stealth-7, Alder body, 7 string inline reversed headstock, blank ebony fretboard, 25.5" or 27" scale doesn't matter to me nor does the neck construction and in snow white finish


----------



## jsousa (May 2, 2009)

Ironbird man


----------



## Æxitosus (May 2, 2009)

i really want them to make a Bich 7 string, imo its their best looking guitar

a v would be nice too, but I like the Agile 7 string V better (hornet)


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 2, 2009)

MFB said:


> Why all the traditional models? Push for something different like a Stealth-7 or an Ignitor 7 (ala Steve Symth...minus the tone holes), maybe a Mockingbird 7 without those god-awful cloud inlays. The Warlock is too childish and is pointy for the sake of being pointy. Their V looks like the most uncomfortable thing to have sit in your lap; same can be said for the Bich and the Virgin looks like it would only be comfortable on your lap but too small while standing.
> 
> My vote : Stealth-7, Alder body, 7 string inline reversed headstock, blank ebony fretboard, 25.5" or 27" scale doesn't matter to me nor does the neck construction and in snow white finish



I would love nothing more than an Ignitor 7 string, but the fact of the matter is the Ignitor, and to an extent the Stealth are custom shop shapes only. The Only Stealth that is not a USA is the Chuch Schuldiner tribute. Not to mention if we Can somehow get them to make a 7 string, chances are the first one will be one of their best selling shapes. I should have put the mockingbird, I guess I don't need to think about my personal preferences and just vote after options. The mockingbird is actually the Only BC Rich shape I dislike...not because its ugly...its gorgeous, but the fret access sucks, and it has the worst balance of all the BC Rich's i've played.....and I've owned quite a few. The warlock is still the most comfy guitar i've ever played sitting down (sitting with it on your Left leg with your right leg kinda wedged between the back horns) with the Bich being a close 2nd. Actually if you notice....both, especially the Bich were designed like that. It just works.



jsousa said:


> Ironbird man



Like I said, for now lets think simple. You gotta think, they did away with the Ironbird for over a year because there was no demand for it. You think a 7 string version is going to get much more attention? I think we should keep with the basic shapes atleast at first...and hopefully they will sell Really good after they realise "wow, when we listen to what customers Want....they actually buy our guitars" Then we get to the really badass stuff like Ironbirds and Ignitors.


----------



## JerkyChid (May 2, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/75706-7-string-semi-hollow-warlock-mockup.html me want that


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2009)

MFB said:


> Why all the traditional models? Push for something different like a Stealth-7 or an Ignitor 7 (ala Steve Symth...minus the tone holes), maybe a Mockingbird 7 without those god-awful cloud inlays. The Warlock is too childish and is pointy for the sake of being pointy. Their V looks like the most uncomfortable thing to have sit in your lap; same can be said for the Bich and the Virgin looks like it would only be comfortable on your lap but too small while standing.
> 
> My vote : Stealth-7, Alder body, 7 string inline reversed headstock, blank ebony fretboard, 25.5" or 27" scale doesn't matter to me nor does the neck construction and in snow white finish



ignitor = win


----------



## JerkyChid (May 3, 2009)

The official shapes sheet

Official B. C. Rich Handcrafted Site | Shapes and Headstocks


----------



## thesimo (May 3, 2009)

I picked V because its the only one i wouldn't feel embarrassed to play lol


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 3, 2009)

We need a Stealth up there. Second best shape is a Warlock imo, so I picked that and the Bich. Bolt-on would be my preference since they're easier to maintain and sound a bit more snappy to me. Reverse headstock, and why is everyone picking mahogany?  We have enough mahogany production models.. We need more ash or alder bodies 7 strings. Also, after getting a schecter C7, I'd have to go with Baritone scale, AT LEAST 26" or 26.25" like the Yamaha AES-RS7 as that seems a perfect hybrid in my eyes. Also, I'd love a white warlock, I love how those look. Second would be natural or red w/ flamed top. Also, I know most of you hate pickup rings on 7, but I'd want some on mine as they're easier to adjust then cirect mounted pickups. Not to mention to pickup installation issues typically (In reference to the RG7620 and 2027 where the pickup routes are triangle shaped and the routings are too shallow to install some pickups IE passive sized blackouts or some seymour duncans (which you need to bend the metal on..))

Oh, and I'm no floyd guy, so I picked TOM  All of my guitars have TOMs though, so it's to be expected.


----------



## dudeskin (May 3, 2009)

i have a platinum pro 7 warlock and its great!
i love the shape, its awesome.
the only thing i dont like is the ballence, when you stand up, it the neck drops down to easy.
but apart from that its great!
im getting another guitar soon but will not retire the warlock.


----------



## Panterica (May 3, 2009)

V
thru neck
Mahogany 
Floyd
Beast headstock
finish i dont give a shit about


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 3, 2009)

I would definitely go for a stealth/gunslinger, provided they have a OFR.


----------



## Randy (May 3, 2009)

Virgin
Alder
Inline Reversed
Bolt-on
25.5" Scale
Floyd Rose
Not black


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 3, 2009)

More pictures and options added! Read the whole post, I added the Mockingbird and Wave, but you have to post to cast your vote on those shapes since I can't add it to the poll.


----------



## groph (May 3, 2009)

7 string Jr V's are the most badass things on the planet. Just look at Pat O'Brien's old guitars.


----------



## JerkyChid (May 3, 2009)

Looks like people want this plus a string, with a hardtail, and not black






Reversed Inline headstock (though the OP put up a picture of a pointed)
Neck through mahogany body
Jr V shape
25.5 scale nuts


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 3, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> Looks like people want this plus a string, with a hardtail, and not black
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I put the pointed for a reason  Its badass!


----------



## Bleak (May 3, 2009)

So all of my choices were the most popular choices for their category. Score.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 4, 2009)

It would be awesome if someone could take a crack at making a mockup of the beast we have so far. Or maybe a few models with some different options just for the sake of being able to see it. I tried, but I failed. 


Neckthru
Mahogany wings 
Maple neck
Jr V
Reversed Pointed headstock
24 frets
TOM or Hardtail bridge (I think tom would look better)
Vol/3 Way/Vol/Tone (standard BC Rich layout)
2 Humbuckers
I guess slap a rosewood or ebony fretboard on there for now, and just leave it bare wood, and inlayless since so far we've decided Not black. 

I have emailed this thread to [email protected]


----------



## JerkyChid (May 5, 2009)

me too


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 5, 2009)

BTW I got emails from BC Rich today... updated the original post, check it out..some good news!


----------



## MFB (May 5, 2009)

Ho shit whats that? Post #3 seems to contain a request for a Stealth-7 and BC Rich seems to agree with me, FUCK YES MADE MY DAY


----------



## EliNoPants (May 5, 2009)

i didn't see that Stealth had been added in after the poll...you can ignore my vote for V and put it in the Stealth category

but in general, the specs i'd like would be
Stealth body...Ironbird being a close 2nd, with V still being the other one i'd be okay with getting, their other body shapes are pretty much just atrocious
Inline reverse headstock
27" neck-thru
Floyd Rose
Mahogany wings
Maple neck
Ebony fretboard

not black would be ideal, but black just works on like half of the BC Rich shapes because with any other color they get sort of obnoxious, logic says they'll go black anyways just because it's the one everybody can settle for


----------



## zimbloth (May 5, 2009)

I wouldn't hold your breathe guys. These kinds of threads pop up all the time and people get excited and rumors spread about a new 7-string and it never happens. Hell, at NAMM when supposedly the "Steve Smyth Signature Model" was coming out (which if you really thought about it had no chance of happening), they looked at me like I was crazy. There's just not the demand for it with them, and if there was people would never agree on the specs.


----------



## thinkpad20 (May 5, 2009)

Why so much demand for the V? It's B.C. Rich; pick something from B.C. Rich oke: V guitars are a dime a dozen these days...


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (May 5, 2009)

+ 1000000000 for the ignitor!


----------



## technomancer (May 5, 2009)

pointless but what the hell 

mockingbird or stealth


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 5, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I wouldn't hold your breathe guys. These kinds of threads pop up all the time and people get excited and rumors spread about a new 7-string and it never happens. Hell, at NAMM when supposedly the "Steve Smyth Signature Model" was coming out (which if you really thought about it had no chance of happening), they looked at me like I was crazy. There's just not the demand for it with them, and if there was people would never agree on the specs.



Read the first post... I just got emails from Rock Clouser of BC Rich today. He said they Will be releasing 7 string models in 2010 and he asked me to add the Stealth to the poll today. This is not bullshit. I didn't think this thread was going to do much good until I recieved the emails today. I'll even be willing to PM you screen shots if you don't believe me. [email protected] was the email I sent the poll to, but I recieved (and traded) emails today from Rock's personal email address.


----------



## MetalGravy (May 5, 2009)

Mockingbird
Alder maybe?
Beast headstock
Neckthru
Floydy
25.5"
not black (maybe weez can haz:




)


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 6, 2009)

I can't believe the Stealth isn't getting more votes.... also, start naming some colors you'd like to see on these beasts. Im going to start a 2nd poll for finish options in a few days and I need some ideas.


----------



## ykcirj (May 6, 2009)

i would love a stealth seven. but i think the virgin or warlock would look amazing, with a beast headstock. Can't wait to see if this all comes through.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 6, 2009)

ykcirj said:


> i would love a stealth seven. but i think the virgin or warlock would look amazing, with a beast headstock. Can't wait to see if this all comes through.



Looking really good so far! Pretty much they were already working on 7 string models for 2010 and since I sent them this poll, they wanted to know what we wanted which is pretty awesome to know that our needs will be answered by the almighty poll.


----------



## JerkyChid (May 6, 2009)

If they won't ask the players for the info, we should just give it to them.

For colors, I'd want silver/grey, blue, or red.


----------



## cddragon (May 6, 2009)

I'd say go with an ash neck-through Ignitor, with a 27" or longer scale neck and a reverse inline headstock (they are soo badass ) with a floyd rose for fluttering and dive-bombing


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 6, 2009)

No one has any finish ideas?! I find that a bit hard to believe.


----------



## cddragon (May 6, 2009)

In terms of finish, I'd go with a flamed maple top, probably on the purple side of things... or blue (like some LTD MH-400 posted in other threads)


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 6, 2009)

cddragon said:


> In terms of finish, I'd go with a flamed maple top, probably on the purple side of things... or blue (like some LTD MH-400 posted in other threads)



There are so many options im not quite sure where to start when I put up the pickup/finish poll. I mean: Quilt Top, Flame Top, Spalt Top, Bubinga, Solid, Transparent, Burst, Metallic, its almost endless. I really wish someone with some photoshop skills could do some mockups, maybe that would help a bit.


----------



## JerkyChid (May 6, 2009)

I wanna see transparent finishes and bursts in different colors like BC Rich used to do until someone decided everything should be black.


----------



## MetalGravy (May 6, 2009)

In addition to the one that I posted above, except with a floyd and the Beast head:

B.C. Rich Guitars - Heritage Classic Mockingbird Bass - AAA quilted Maple top

B.C. Rich Guitars - Exotic Classic Mockingbird - Neck Through, Nato Body


I especially like how the second one looks like it's made of stone, though, it would prolly be ricoculously expensive.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 6, 2009)

So far looks like we've got Trans Purple, Trans Red with stringers and the middle left natural, spalt maple. I've got a strange feeling a silver burst Warlock or Stealth would be pretty badass.

Not a warlock nor stealth...but this silverburst is pretty sexy...






Holy Crap..just found this:





7 String Tobacco burst stealth sounds like a Whole lotta win to me!


----------



## JerkyChid (May 6, 2009)

Before they put out any other shape, I think BCR should put out a Jr.V-7. Vs are safer and can be the gateway to more radical shapes if the quality is flawless.

edit: o.o want... silverburst...


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 6, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> Before they put out any other shape, I think BCR should put out a Jr.V-7. Vs are safer and can be the gateway to more radical shapes if the quality is flawless.
> 
> edit: o.o want... silverburst...



From what Rock said, they will be releasing multiple 7 string models, obviously from the poll results so far, the best choice would be to include a non-black, neckthru Jr V with Reversed pointed headstock (fuck im going to be BROKE next year), and since they are aware of this poll and watching/asking us for input then they're going to listen to what the customer wants....which is pretty awesome if you ask me.


----------



## JerkyChid (May 6, 2009)

You sell things by asking ppl that will buy your things.

edit: tobacco burst > silverburst o.o


----------



## MetalGravy (May 6, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> So far looks like we've got Trans Purple, Trans Red with stringers and the middle left natural, spalt maple. I've got a strange feeling a silver burst Warlock or Stealth would be pretty badass.
> ...




Don't forget Trans Dark Red (on page 4).


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 6, 2009)

MetalGravy said:


> Don't forget Trans Dark Red (on page 4).



Its on there dude  "Trans red with stringers, and the middle left natural"

Also, do you guys think they should come with stock pickups to cut down the cost or top of the line pickups? Dimarzio, Duncan, EMG? I think those are the three we'd have to choose from, but there are so many options. Im partial to my Duncan Custom 7 right now, its killer! But I also have not finished the guitar i've got a Blaze Custom waiting for, so my mind could change after that. Theres the good ol' Blackouts too..... I honestly think maybe just have stock pickups in there because pickup choice is one thing that is probably going to be somewhat difficult to agree on, so that way it cuts the cost down a little too.


----------



## JerkyChid (May 6, 2009)

Rockfield. Good enough to stay put for a while. I think BCR should use RF as their default pickups anyway


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 6, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> Rockfield. Good enough to stay put for a while. I think BCR should use RF as their default pickups anyway



I thought they pretty much were using those as stock pups? 

Edit.... that tobacco burst Stealth I posted is giving me serious GAS


----------



## JerkyChid (May 6, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I thought they pretty much were using those as stock pups?


They are currently phasing out BDSM p-ups for RF's but they are not the stocks they use yet

Sent Todd Rockfield an email asking if he knew anything


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 6, 2009)

Come on now... I know there are more BC Rich lovers on this site! This thread has over 800 views, and not that many replies.....show yourselves!!! 

Gunmetal would be pretty awesome....actually a 7 string version of the Warlock II With Kahler would be pretty freaking awesome:


----------



## JerkyChid (May 6, 2009)

want...


----------



## MetalGravy (May 6, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Its on there dude  "Trans red with stringers, and the middle left natural"
> 
> Also, do you guys think they should come with stock pickups to cut down the cost or top of the line pickups? Dimarzio, Duncan, EMG? I think those are the three we'd have to choose from, but there are so many options. Im partial to my Duncan Custom 7 right now, its killer! But I also have not finished the guitar i've got a Blaze Custom waiting for, so my mind could change after that. Theres the good ol' Blackouts too..... I honestly think maybe just have stock pickups in there because pickup choice is one thing that is probably going to be somewhat difficult to agree on, so that way it cuts the cost down a little too.




My bad. Didn't realize that was supposed to be 2 finishes.


----------



## JerkyChid (May 7, 2009)

Official B. C. Rich Handcrafted Site | HSPDV152028136 mmmmm


----------



## Tonifreakshow (May 7, 2009)

WIDOW 7. They have a Widow 5 string bass. Why not a 7 string guitar? Also NO BEVELS like the bass. Flat top with binding and abalone diamonds. I love the tone holes.Emg 707s. A one pick up model would be cool.


----------



## NemesisTheory (May 7, 2009)

I would definitely welcome some new BC Rich 7 strings. I currently own several custom shop BCR 7's and to me there is nothing cooler. In an import 7, I would require a neck-through, and something high quality such as the new deluxe models. If I could get a Warlock, Beast, Mock, Ironbird, or Stealth with the pearl binding and that kind of overall cohesive look, I'd be stoked. I think if they did one high end model like that, and maybe a more simple neck-through in another shape it would work well for them and us. Give us some color options, like the custom shop cobalt blue or a pearl white for a solid, and one with a quilt or flame top! I think I'd like to see EMG's in them, or at least in a higher end model. As for bridges, a string through TOM, Floyd, or Kahler would all be acceptable to me. Here's a pic of a fairly basic custom shop Stealth 7 which I feel could be a good template for an import version (but please don't make it black!).


----------



## MFB (May 7, 2009)

Tighten up those knobs (closer spacing, remove the 3rd knob) a little and I'd be all over it


----------



## snuif09 (May 7, 2009)

STEALTH for sure


----------



## stuh84 (May 7, 2009)

Custom Shop BCR Stealth, with Floyd Rose, and Passives?

I think I've just cum. I won't be able to walk for a week I feel so spent.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 7, 2009)

Tonifreakshow said:


> WIDOW 7. They have a Widow 5 string bass. Why not a 7 string guitar? Also NO BEVELS like the bass. Flat top with binding and abalone diamonds. I love the tone holes.Emg 707s. A one pick up model would be cool.



A one pickup model would be epic....but I don't see that happening... I see me modding it like 2 out of 3 of my guitars...getting rid of the neck pickup. 

Stealth picking up some votes  I'd love to have one of those in my arsenal.... Oh what do you guys think, Tobacco Burst Spalted Maple Stealth 7!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2009)

I want a mid priced (&#8364;650) *Stealth* 7 string with either an AANJ or a neck through. In fact, the cheaper, the better, but it should have good upper fret access like an Ibanez or else I'm simply not interested.

The Stealth is the only BC Rich I'd ever own (you can thank Mr. Schuldiner for that). As long as it's cheaper than a XPT707 and has a trem like a Khaller or other low profile trem, I'm happy.

27" scale for extra brownie points!


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 7, 2009)

NemesisTheory said:


> I would definitely welcome some new BC Rich 7 strings. I currently own several custom shop BCR 7's and to me there is nothing cooler. In an import 7, I would require a neck-through, and something high quality such as the new deluxe models. If I could get a Warlock, Beast, Mock, Ironbird, or Stealth with the pearl binding and that kind of overall cohesive look, I'd be stoked. I think if they did one high end model like that, and maybe a more simple neck-through in another shape it would work well for them and us. Give us some color options, like the custom shop cobalt blue or a pearl white for a solid, and one with a quilt or flame top! I think I'd like to see EMG's in them, or at least in a higher end model. As for bridges, a string through TOM, Floyd, or Kahler would all be acceptable to me. Here's a pic of a fairly basic custom shop Stealth 7 which I feel could be a good template for an import version (but please don't make it black!).



And I *JIZZED IN MY PANTS*

Maybe take off the third knob, give us black and maybe two other color options (white, maybe a flat army green like the 27 fret Xiphos?) and I'd be all over it. Also, NO EMG'S. I want bareknuckles stock!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 7, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I want a mid priced (&#8364;650) *Stealth* 7 string with either an AANJ or a neck through. In fact, the cheaper, the better, but it should have good upper fret access like an Ibanez or else I'm simply not interested.
> 
> The Stealth is the only BC Rich I'd ever own (you can thank Mr. Schuldiner for that). As long as it's cheaper than a XPT707 and has a trem like a Khaller or other low profile trem, I'm happy.
> 
> 27" scale for extra brownie points!



Chuck played an Ignitor too! Just not as often.  Im really diggin the idea of a tobacco burst Stealth right now. A kahler would be nice, but might become pricey. I know they do have Kahlers on the Kerry King models now though.... how many would like a Kahler trem?





This with Black hardware, and possibly a trem. The Quad is a very genius bridge (which bc rich created and no other company offers) but im a trem guy so an OFR or Kahler would be epic


----------



## Harry (May 7, 2009)

I don't normally get off to odd shape guitars, but the one posted two posts above mine is freakin' sweet.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 7, 2009)

Harry said:


> I don't normally get off to odd shape guitars, but the one posted two posts above mine is freakin' sweet.



Is that another vote for the Stealth?! 

BTW New Update to original post!!


----------



## MFB (May 8, 2009)

I'd say leave the Stealth as either a hard-tail with a TOM or with a string thru design, but no Kahler


----------



## snuif09 (May 8, 2009)

^seconded


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 8, 2009)

I think we're about ready to bring out the 2nd poll....what do you guys think?


----------



## JerkyChid (May 9, 2009)

yeah


----------



## NemesisTheory (May 9, 2009)

I'd definitely prefer a Kahler but it would probably add to the cost as I don't believe Kahler currently makes a cheaper version of their 7 string trems, as they do with the 6 strings. I could live with a Floyd, or a string through tom. I really think for this to be successful, they'll have to go with a Floyd. I still talk to 7 string players who don't know that Kahler even makes a 7 string trem, and there are still people who don't even know Kahler is back in business.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 10, 2009)

NemesisTheory said:


> I'd definitely prefer a Kahler but it would probably add to the cost as I don't believe Kahler currently makes a cheaper version of their 7 string trems, as they do with the 6 strings. I could live with a Floyd, or a string through tom. I really think for this to be successful, they'll have to go with a Floyd. I still talk to 7 string players who don't know that Kahler even makes a 7 string trem, and there are still people who don't even know Kahler is back in business.



You're right...I checked Kahler's website... there is no cheap 7 string trem  ah well, Floyd will work just fine for me. Im really guessing that is going to end up being one model with a Quad/Hardtail/TOM and then one model with a floyd. Hopefully if they do well they can try a Kahler model. 

So... are we ready to vote for some finishes?


----------



## NemesisTheory (May 10, 2009)

You should check with Rock about the 7 string quads. Up til at least a year ago, they were no longer available on the custom shop guitars. Non-BC Rich players are also largely unfamiliar with the awesomeness of that bridge. My suggestion is to pick between a Floyd and a string thru TOM. Maybe do the Floyd on a higher end model, and the s/t on the lower end? As for colors, here's some solid color suggestions. Keep in mind these are custom shops and import colors would probably be a shade or two different. 

Cobalt Blue on Stealth:




Red Pearl on Stealth:








Gunmetal on a Wave:


----------



## Bygde (May 10, 2009)

Trans-black Stealth! Yes please!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 10, 2009)

NemesisTheory said:


> You should check with Rock about the 7 string quads. Up til at least a year ago, they were no longer available on the custom shop guitars. Non-BC Rich players are also largely unfamiliar with the awesomeness of that bridge. My suggestion is to pick between a Floyd and a string thru TOM. Maybe do the Floyd on a higher end model, and the s/t on the lower end? As for colors, here's some solid color suggestions. Keep in mind these are custom shops and import colors would probably be a shade or two different.
> 
> Cobalt Blue on Stealth:
> 
> ...



Wow.... what about a Gunmetal Burst?!  Like silverburst...but gunmetal. Not a big difference but would be pretty awesome. I really think there should be a flamed/quilted tobacco burst stealth 7. That would be epic. I had not even thought about the Quad not being made as a 7 string. Thats pretty strange they'd discontinue it. Its one of the bridges that are SUPPOSED to come on a Stealth. I will email him and see what he says. Maybe they will do 3 models? 1 low end and 2 high end, because I don't want a low end Stealth OR Jr V 7....especially with how the polls are going. 

So Cobalt Blue, Red Blue Pearl, Gunmetal, Tobacco Burst, Gunmetal Burst, Trans Red, Trans Green, Trans Purple, Stringers(on Trans colors), Flamed Maple (on Trans Colors), Quilted Maple(on Trans Colors), Binding, I feel like im missing some colors that could be a major selling point.


----------



## NemesisTheory (May 10, 2009)

I think that's plenty of colors to choose from except maybe add trans-blue. Color choice kind of depends on the definite shape too. Some colors look better on some shapes than others. Stringers would be great, as well as neck/headstock binding! For inlays, I suggest diamonds or large diamonds. Keep in mind they will be looking for mass appeal. In the current economy, companies aren't looking to take too much of a risk. Keep things simple, cool, and tasteful and try to think what most players would dig and what we all could be satisfied with. The custom shop is still there for our ultimate one of a kind dream guitars. 



7deadlysins666 said:


> So Cobalt Blue, Red Blue Pearl, Gunmetal, Tobacco Burst, Gunmetal Burst, Trans Red, Trans Green, Trans Purple, Stringers(on Trans colors), Flamed Maple (on Trans Colors), Quilted Maple(on Trans Colors), Binding, I feel like im missing some colors that could be a major selling point.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 10, 2009)

NemesisTheory said:


> I think that's plenty of colors to choose from except maybe add trans-blue. Color choice kind of depends on the definite shape too. Some colors look better on some shapes than others. Stringers would be great, as well as neck/headstock binding! For inlays, I suggest diamonds or large diamonds. Keep in mind they will be looking for mass appeal. In the current economy, companies aren't looking to take too much of a risk. Keep things simple, cool, and tasteful and try to think what most players would dig and what we all could be satisfied with. The custom shop is still there for our ultimate one of a kind dream guitars.



I wish I had the $$ for a Custom  I forgot about the old Trans Blue NJs those were pretty awesome. Oh....cannot forget White!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 10, 2009)

To be honest, I don't really care what colour it is but I guess a cooler colour is better. What _is_ a deal breaker for me is having a trem and a non square neck joint. I won't buy a guitar without a trem. Stealth or not.

I always thought the biggest failing of the XPT707 was the painful lack of a trem. Even if there were two different models, one with a trem and one without, I'd be happy.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 10, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> To be honest, I don't really care what colour it is but I guess a cooler colour is better. What _is_ a deal breaker for me is having a trem and a non square neck joint. I won't buy a guitar without a trem. Stealth or not.
> 
> I always thought the biggest failing of the XPT707 was the painful lack of a trem. Even if there were two different models, one with a trem and one without, I'd be happy.



Im 90% sure there will be a trem equipped BC Rich 7  and im almost 90% sure all models will be neckthru


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 10, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Im 90% sure there will be a trem equipped BC Rich 7  and im almost 90% sure all models will be neckthru



Will said 7 be a stealth...?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 10, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Will said 7 be a stealth...?



Hopefully.


----------



## Panterica (May 14, 2009)

MUST BE V OR STEALTH!!!! or else...


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 14, 2009)

Is someone keeping count of the number of votes for a Stealth? I don't think BC Rich will really know unless they have a number and it would be much better if there was a number down on the poll.


----------



## Nightrain (May 14, 2009)

Just cast my Votes. I'd be down for a Neck thru Warlock, V, Or Mockingbird or even a Virgin in a 7 string.
Nightrain


----------



## torchlord (Jun 7, 2009)

I think your missing one really awesome guitar body that should be added to the poll of guitars that should be turned into a 7 string or even 8 string model, if they decide to make one. My vote is for the newer V draco body I think this is one of the most sweetest looking guitars out there in my oppinion.

B.C. Rich Guitars - Draco - Rockfield Fat Ass, Twin Rail Pickup


----------



## Corwin (Jun 7, 2009)

I've picked up a Widow headstock, neckthru 25.5" not black

Body shape - Mockingbird Mahagony


----------



## Panterica (Jun 7, 2009)

this needs a trem, I'll say it again
THIS WOULD NOT BE A PERFECT BC RICH WITHOUT AN OFR7
and if its not a neck thru V or Stealth, or warlock imma be pissed...


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 3, 2009)

I emailed Rock the other day since I hadn't heard anything from him in a while. He's going to give me some info Very soon!



Rock Clouser of BC Rich said:


> Yes Chris, we have a couple samples. I cannot tell you much more than that right now but they are going to happen. I will email you as soon as I can release any information. In fact I may be able to give you a scoop. Thanks for checking in, I will keep you posted.



 I think we did it guys! Moar 7 strings on the way, and Pointy ones at that! He's apparently going to reward me for my polls and stuff....wishful thinking is a free 7 string  but I highly doubt that.


----------



## Nightrain (Aug 3, 2009)

Very COOL. I'll be watching. 
Nightrain


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah, BC Rich makes some body shapes that are so absurd that i just cannot get into them at all, but if they make a V or Stealth and it's got an extended scale with good upper fret access, i'd be into it if i had the money


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 3, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> yeah, BC Rich makes some body shapes that are so absurd that i just cannot get into them at all, but if they make a V or Stealth and it's got an extended scale with good upper fret access, i'd be into it if i had the money





It really needs to be extended scale for me to even consider it at this stage.


----------



## op1e (Aug 3, 2009)

Bich 1st
Warlock 2nd
27" or fail
Ash or Alder (enough of mahogony and dark woods)
Flame top trans anything
Inline reverse, widow 2nd
AANJ bolt on
OFR


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it's worth noticing that there are nearly the same votes for 27" scale as there are for 25.5" scale...

Also, does anyone have any idea what the count is for Stealths?


----------



## ARC7789 (Aug 3, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I emailed Rock the other day since I hadn't heard anything from him in a while. He's going to give me some info Very soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we did it guys! Moar 7 strings on the way, and Pointy ones at that! He's apparently going to reward me for my polls and stuff....wishful thinking is a free 7 string  but I highly doubt that.



at least a discount would be cool.

In regards to the update about the Kahler, not with personal experience but judging from the OFR vs Kahler video I'd rather have the floyd rose, i use bends alot so having it go out of tune like so would be a problem


----------



## op1e (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe a good compromise and to keep the cost the same, they could have TOMs on the 27" and floyds on the 25.5. That would be fine by me.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 3, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I think it's worth noticing that there are nearly the same votes for 27" scale as there are for 25.5" scale...
> 
> Also, does anyone have any idea what the count is for Stealths?



The stealth count is listed in the first post of the thread. Note it was added later into the poll and I could not add it as a poll option...I ran out of options. We should know something in the near future. Also note that Rock says there will be MORE than one model.


----------



## bestel (Aug 15, 2009)

My vote : Stealth-7, Alder body, 7 string inline reversed headstock, blank ebony fretboard, 25.5" or 27" scale, with DiMarzio D-Activator X 7 / X2N 7 \m/


----------



## Kemra (Aug 15, 2009)

My dream instrument would be an Ignitor shape, mahogany body, maple neck-thru, OFR, Reverse-inline Headstock


----------



## MetalGravy (Aug 16, 2009)

Come on people, we need moar votes for the Mockingbird!!!!


----------



## Hollowman (Sep 6, 2009)

Headstock: inline reverse
Body: Stealth or Ironbird
Neck:3 pc Maple/Mahogany
Body:Mahogany or Alder
Scale: 25.5 or 27
Fingerboard: Ebony or Maple
Inlays: Diamond or Triangle
Bridge: Floyd Rose
Pick-ups: Dimarzio 
Hardware: Cosmo Black
Color:Black or Other


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 7, 2009)

Bitch w. Beast headstock would slay everything!


----------



## dunno (Sep 7, 2009)

Body: Mockingbird
Headstock: Beast
Wood: Mahagony or Alder
Construction: Neckthru
Bridge: TOM
Color: Black with pearl binding all over body, neck and headstock
Inlays: only something around 12 fret


----------



## 7thDamnation223 (Sep 8, 2009)

It would be sweet to Make a warlock 7 string, string through. Just to make it simply awsome instead of missing with an floyd rose. I am just waiting for them to release new 7 strings. But I don't know if they will release any.


----------



## Skullet (Sep 9, 2009)

Body: V
Headstock: Beast
Wood: Mahagony or Alder
Construction: Neckthru
Bridge: Floyd Rose
Color: Black 
Inlays: Big diamond 

http://spe.fotolog.com/photo/46/35/66/guitarras__rock/1202239847_f.jpg


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jan 3, 2010)

Having seen prototype Jr. V sevens sold by MusicGoRound & some limited 7 string shapes from Music Farm, I'd be interested to ask Rock if they're still serious about releasing production models this year...


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 3, 2010)

Jim Antonio said:


> Having seen prototype Jr. V sevens sold by MusicGoRound & some limited 7 string shapes from Music Farm, I'd be interested to ask Rock if they're still serious about releasing production models this year...


 
Rock got fired; Tim Keyes has his job now.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 3, 2010)

Jim Antonio said:


> Having seen prototype Jr. V sevens sold by MusicGoRound & some limited 7 string shapes from Music Farm, I'd be interested to ask Rock if they're still serious about releasing production models this year...



Nice bump of a ~4 month old thread.

It's pretty much been answered that there are AT LEAST 3 new seven strings coming from BC Rich. Look at the Rizzo sig Stealth thread, then check the description in the ebay auction


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jan 3, 2010)

why the hell so many people voted for the V shape. It's very uncimfortable to play seated.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 3, 2010)

mrhankey87 said:


> why the hell so many people voted for the V shape. It's very uncimfortable to play seated.


Depends how you rest the guitar on your legs. I play in the classical position, with the lower point of the V between both legs and I don't have a problem.. but I can see how people who rest the guitar on their right leg would have problems


----------

